
Terrible ideas in git - mooreds
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/terrible-ideas-git
======
amelius
I like the git commit-history diagram near the top of the article, with text-
bubbles for the commit messages.

Is there any tool that shows commit-histories like that?

